# New Member Long Time Reader



## rowdy39 (Sep 13, 2013)

This is where I have cme for over two years now to read up on things and get my research in. Tired of being on the outside. Time to jump into the waters. Thanks for all the great threads and education over the years.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2013)

rowdy39, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Iz_vivit (Sep 13, 2013)

Welcome mane.


----------



## StaggerLee (Sep 14, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Christsean (Sep 14, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 14, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## rowdy39 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks guys. And my fellow Texans are coming out of the woodworks on here. LOL!!!


----------



## charley (Sep 15, 2013)

Welcome to another EAGLES FAN !!!!!


----------



## Stfuandlift (Sep 15, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## sneedham (Sep 15, 2013)

Welcome bro.....


----------



## Drew83 (Sep 15, 2013)

welcome bro


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2013)

2 years?  Glad you decided to join!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 18, 2013)

welcome


----------

